# How have you used your HGVC ClubPoints?



## Bill4728 (Mar 3, 2008)

*How have you used your HGVC ClubPoints? *

*HGVC resort stays* (Oahu, Big Island, Las Vegas, Orlando and/or South Beach)
*HGVC Affiliate stays* (Mexico, Florida, Colorado & California)
*HIGV stays* (Scotland & Portugal)
*Hilton HHonors *(for Hotel stays or other HHonors point redemption)HHonors

HGVC ClubPartner Perks - Cruise Travel
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - El Monte RV Exchange 
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - Forever Resorts Houseboat Exchange
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - EagleRider Motorcycle Travel 
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - The Mooring Travel Certificate 
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - Oars Travel Certificate 
HGVC ClubPartner Perks - Fiesta Americana Hotel Travel 


*RCI Exchanges*
*Other Exchange Company *(SFX, TPI, Redweek, etc)
*Private Trades/Exchanges*
*Renting*


----------

